# Ligs gone, udder's filled, and kids R here! PICS ADDED pg. 2



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She has a "white/clear goo string" hanging down now, probably 2 1/2 inches long. Her udder has filled tremendously this a.m. She is hollering, but not pushing, laying down, or nesting. She's usually a quiet goat, but when she hears movement she will holler (sp) at me. I am soooooo excited! I'd say in probably 4 hours we'll have kids!! She's a FF so hoping all goes well, wish me luck and hope for blue eyed :girl: :girl: ! Here's a pic of momma...
UPDATE: Still no pushing or nesting...it'll probably be this evening...come on Sophie! Oh, and here's a pic of the buck she's bred to...not the greatest pic I might ad!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

Kylee -

Who is she bred to? She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

I agree with Allison, she is GORGEOUS!!! And yep, all the signs of impending kids...within the next 3 hours...sending :girl: :girl: your way!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

He He - my blue eyed girl is due in a week and a half and we have talked about trading BE does - come on girl!!! LOL! :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

It's so nice to have a fellow breeder so close....and to be able to swap bloodlines is a great thing to do when it comes to herd management!! Only 3 that I know of "close" to me are 25-40 miles away and 2 of them have the lines that mine came from  Anyhow....hope to see BE girls soon!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*



kelebek said:


> Kylee -
> 
> Who is she bred to? She is absolutely gorgeous!


Hey Allison,

Unfortunately she's not bred to a reg. buck. She's bred to Bubba, he's a really nice little guy. The lady I got him from said he could be reg., but when I inquired about doing that, she wanted $60 + 2 breeding to her goats and this lady isn't very reliable and I don't trust her to much so I just thought it wasn't worth it, this is the only breeding from him I wanted reg, she is nice though!

These kids aren't reg., but this winter we'll be breeding her to CTC Farm Spud or Camanna WO Whiteout Blizzard, either will throw color and great bloodlines so i'm really excited!

Maybe next spring we could do a trade?!?!? Blue eyed reg. for blue eyed reg??? That would be awesome! This upcoming spring we'll have tons of reg. kids avail. so that would be great! Our herd name on them too!!! Yippee! When are you planning on breeding your does back for 09...I think it'll be nov. or dec. for us.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

Kids a comin!!! Any piccies of her udder? :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

I was just about to go get udder shots, unfortunately as i'm out the door my camera died...it'll have to re charge now, darn it! I'll try and get some in a little bit!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

You know Kylee - I am honestly thinking of not having registered for a while - so I think I may still be interested in an unregistered Blue eyed! Especially from this girl!

Let me know what she has and maybe we can work something out  I am pretty flexible!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

Forgot to answer your question about rebreeding - I have to work out some "details" in my herd first and figure out which way I am going and then I will decide who and when I am breeding. The market for registered is crashing so I am not sure if I will wait and breed for next summer or for spring - we will see!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

Wow really? I thought you were growing into registered! You know what, I don't even think it matters if they're registered or not. Around here i've been getting $100 for unreg. wethers pygmy or nigi. I've been getting about $200 for unreg. doelings believe it or not and I haven't been selling bucklings except for 2, each went for $150. Everyone is just wanting a pet or 2 for the kids or grandkids. I've had a couple that are interested in reg. only, but the majority don't care if it's reg. or purebred. They just like the convenient size! 
I'll definately let you know what we get here today, hopefully a :girl: !

Have to share this w/ you Allison, about a month or 2 ago, I had someone leave a guestbook message. It said...why am I breeding all these unreg. goats and they just went on and on, trying to lecture me about crossing a pygmy w/ a nigis and oh gosh, you're flooding the market, and blah blah blah. They said how they breed only reg. nigerians and are having a hard time selling because the market is flooded. It was probably 3 paragraphs long...Of course they left their name as Anonymous, but they never thought it would be so easy to track their ip addy, now I know who left that message, won't put names on the line, but good Lord, yep, i'm just flooding the market so the reg. goat people can't sell. Oh man, I only had 12 kids this year that I bred. Geeeesh :roll: Another funny thing about it was that they're clear down arond the Portland area so i'm pretty sure my sales don't affect theirs!!

Just had to share that w/ you...thought it was funny! :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

That is pretty messed up for someone to do. People sometimes become oblivious to the technology age (my daughter for one - LOL!)

I had 7 babies born in Spring - all unregistered all sold by the time they were 2 days old. My little one that was just born was sold within 2 days of putting her up for sale - but I have a wait list for registered, unregistered, bottle babies, and lambs.

I have found though that I am making WAY more off of my Blackbelly sheep then my goats - but I am getting more people wanting "meat/dairy" goats to become self sufficient around here.

I will be on my cell starting in about 2 hours - so PLEASE call me as soon as she delivers. We have to go to a Wedding reception / camp out for friends of ours (which we are supposed to be there in 45 minutes and I am still doing homework and havenot even showered or milked yet - LOL!) But it is an all night thing.

Talk to you soon. I will be on for another hour or so!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

That's a shame that someone would post that on your open guestbook. I feel everyone has a right to raise what they want to. I mean unregistered is no less worthy than registered. There's markets for all. If you have good enough animals you won't have trouble selling.

Hope you get some doelings soon!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

What a beautiful doe! :drool: What color do you call that? I like the buck too. That's so stupid that someone would say that on your guestbook though! :veryangry:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

UPDATE! Laying down and pacing (sp?) come on girl!

Sweet Gum Minis: It really is a shame that someone would stoop that low. I mean come on, if you have a problem at least cowboy up and send me an email instead of posting on my guestbook as Anonymous! :roll: I thought it was kinda funny for them to think they are so high and mighty w/ their REGISTERED nigerians and can't sell, but here I have some unreg. kids selling for good money within a day or two. Really is sad to see those kind of people in the world. Oh well...I'm happy w/ who I am and what i've accomplished w/ my goats, no one can take that away from me.

Crissa: We really don't know what color this is...real unusual though! On her papers me and the breeder decided on chocolate w/ gold markings. Don't know how we got that color cause she's out of a regular dark buckskin w/ white dam and a black w/ minimal white sire...so ???


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

She looks like an extended chocolate buckskin to me for sure. Definitely that cape can regress in time or stay as a full blanket.

Yes pretty pitiful. The market is down a bit right now but what's really eating up sales is the amount of herd reductions going on. Everyone seems to have something for sale. So go figure. I figure that if they don't sell its not the end of the world. They can always be bred again or even stay open a year and I'll just breed those I really want kids from for myself.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and kids are coming!!!*

*Well she kidded w/ a GORGEOUS black and white blue eyed doe!! :leap: :girl: :leap: Just what I wanted!! Sophie had a little trouble though, I had to go in and pull just a little on contractions. It was a pretty big girl and a smaller sized doe so she didn't quite fit out the end! But she's doing great! Unfortunately Sophie doesn't really want to touch and seems kinda nervous of her, but she did let her nurse, I had to hold Sophie because she didn't really know what the baby was doing. She's calling to the little one and grunting at her w/ her tongue hanging out, but she just isn't sure what to do. We might have to bottle feed this little baby, but i'm really hoping Sophie can figure it out. Time will tell...Anyone have this happen before w/ a FF and what was the outcome??*


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Congratulations!!!! I just work with them and make sure the kid nurses. Never had one truly refuse in the long run here.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Yep, momma won't let her nurse now, won't lick her, and doesn't really have a clue. We decided to bottle feed. The baby already got lots of colostrum and i milked mom out so she can get some more colostrum later, but boy this baby is big, doing great and just sweet as can be! i will get pics on here soon!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Can't wait for pics. Sorry mom wouldn't take her. Maybe she just needs some more time? I know Miracle was a bit confused when I put her kid in front of her and she didn't really want it. So I put a bunch of baby goo on her nose and she was like... Mmmm Goo! Then she started going to town cleaning her kids off.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

"mmmm goo" :ROFL: Too funny! Yep, I did the same thing, rubbed it all over her nose, she acted like, ewwww nasy! and backed away, and looked like it hurt to lick it off :roll: so I think she is just an odd FF doe! Maybe she'll be better next time!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Well what was weird was when Miracle finally stood up and was like "OMG there is stuff hanging from my back end!! Get if off quick!" She started running around the stall flinging goo, blood, ect everywhere. :ROFL:

I hope your girl figures things out and Congrats! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

:greengrin: :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Well you'll have a super sweet bottle baby! Congrats on the :girl: with Blue-eyes too!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

I cannot wait to see those pics! She sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Wow that is a beautiful doe!!



I can hardly wait to see the little one. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

Ok...we've got pictures!!! She's doing great this a.m.! Sophie is doing great too, she passed the afterbirth great and is recovering very well. Isn't she cute?!?! We named her Patsy!! She's such a sweetie pie!


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Ligs are gone, udder's filled, and KIDS ARE HERE!!!*

OMG! What a precious baby.. I love the black on her legs.. She looks like she has black stockings on..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's an udder shot of Sophie about 5 hours before she kidded. What do you think?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That is one flashy colored doeling! Congratulations!!! Her dam's udder looks pretty good. She was a ff right? I can't ever seem to remember this seeing so many different posts and websites. LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the baby!!!

Sorry I didn't get your call - we were in a dead zone out there - darn it! I kept checking to see if I could get service anywhere there. No one had service to even check my voicemail!

I would keep her also - she is VERY cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, she was a FF. I think her udder look pretty good also, not the greatest, but not bad either!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Allison! Yep, she is really flashy! I wasn't expecting that much white, but she sure does look nice!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! I love the black and whites with the blue eyes! If I wasn't limited on space and focusing on my Nubians I would have some Nigerians. :greengrin: :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!! If you weren't on the other side of the country I'd be "kid" napping her!! Moms udder looks very good for a FF...Teats look in good position too, nice medial but the rear could be a tad higher....hope you can get her on the milk stand...at least for her babies sake, again Patsy is just gorgeous!! :stars:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous baby girl!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh she's very pretty! Yes absolutely, I'd keep her too, or if you get tired of all the color you can send her here! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations. :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! She really is such a doll! Well, i'm off to go trail riding... :horse:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

he is very cute! Dms udder is nice for an ff.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bumping this up...a couple people wanted to see what we got!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful baby! Love the color and blue eyes!

About the "guestbook thing". . . . since you already know it was me. I'm sorry for writing that, I DID NOT mean for it come off as rude or anything, I even said that is wasn't "meant to offend or be taken as being rude". I was just a tad frustrated at the time seeing the market and so many goats being out there. Actually I've never had problems selling Nigerians, even sold a milking doe for $350 recently and she wasn't the best (but very, very good w/ a nice udder; not blue-eyed or polled), another doe has been reserved after her spring kidding for $375. Also sold three bucklings for $300 each. . . . so it was not a problem w/ my herd just goats in general w/ there being so many out there around here. There is quite a few. . . .

I didn't go "on and on, blah-blah" about it, I actually don't remember it being that long - just mentioned a few things, that's all. I remember reading your response to it and realized you were very angry so did not go any further, although I would have liked to explain myself. . . . and apologize for upsetting you.

That's awesome that you are able to market unregistered goats successfully. I've actually had quite a few ask for unregistered and I directed them to you & one other person. I was just looking at your breeding schedule then and saw a lot of those breedings. Just curious why, I think I asked that in the comment, can't quite remember. Another person just getting into mini-goats pointed your prices out to me and that was part of the question too, wouldn't have mentioned that if I didn't talk to that person.

I'm not in the "Portland" area - actually Woodburn. But your CraigsList ads were posted in Portland so that would affect the market down here, correct? 
So, just had to try to clear that up. Oh, left it as anonymous because I'm not one to pick fights and leaving it as anonymous seemed an okay thing to do, apparently it wasn't. Now that that's said I will probably be shunned from this forum because I must be a bad person for asking a question. It was great knowing you all for the short time and wish the very best w/ your 
goats, registered and unregistered. You all have beautiful animals and take great care of them! Thanks for everything!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely baby- congratulations.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Capriola-nd: I REALLY appreciate you stepping up and taking responsibility for that post. I don't think you should be shunned or stop from posting on this forum or anything of that sort. 

What made me mad was that it was left as Anonymous and on my guestbook. I felt as if you said all that without letting me respond, which I didn't feel was unfair. I truly have never had a problem selling my unreg. goats. I have been getting $100 to $125 for wether kids and $150 to $300 for doe kids unreg. The lowest priced doeling I had this entire year was $125 because she was extremely small and had a double teat. Believe it or not I got $225 for an unreg. pygmy wether, yes, wether and $250 for an unreg. doeling this spring. I have the people's email addy if you wanta ask them. So these prices don't seem like i'm just throwing a bunch of goats out there and hurting sales for other people. My goats are priced about the same as Camanna's and I really look up to her breeding business. My prices are right along side the big breeders. I only sold 2 bucklings this year so barely anyone can start up breeding and whatnot. I care dearly about every goat and i'm not just breeding to breed, I really have had some great kids this year. I've only had about 12 kids this whole year also :shrug: I don't really think that's "flooding the market". Anywho...i'm not going to go on and explain myself anymore, you read my guestbook response a long time ago.

I am not mad at you or upset about the whole deal. I definately understand how you felt. I have seen mini goats for sale in our paper for like 12 kids $20 each! and I get really upset. Anywho, water under the bridge. Hopefully we can be buddies, and I sure hope no one gets upset w/ you about that. That was your opinion and you have every right to state it. Just please not as Anonymous on my guestbook, :shades: I have actually had people ask if there were goats closer to where they live down in OR and I have recommended you a couple times. Anyway, no hard feelings...So can we be buddies??? :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I too get frustrated with goats going so cheap, $20 is way too cheap in my opinion. Goaties have feelings to!! OK, I feel like a two year old right now....

That baby is too darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

And Olivia - Not one will Shun you. I guarantee it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia, you stepping up and admitting it was you, was an honorable thing to do and KW has accepted your position and opinion ...we all have opinions and we all have the right to express them, though sometimes what we type doesn't have the "emotion" we wish to express...we all have been at "fault" for that at times.

I really can't believe the prices being paid for un registered!! My goodness, I have sold my pygmy/nigi cross kids for years at $85 and $65, never raised them and still have people question me on "why so high?"....well I guess when the sale barns sell goats at 5-25 dollars a breeder tends to get that question. As far as "over population" with un registered goats.....I enjoy goats milk and the time I spend milking and we all know that in order to get that delicious milk does must be bred....personally , my hubby would have kittens if I had to keep every kid that was born, do you realize how many goats I would have by now with 4 does giving multiples for the last 6 years? I have and do refer "customers" to breeders of registered goats if that is what they are looking for, because theres always someone looking for pets and feel that mine qualify.

See...everyone has their opinion, including me, and there was nothing malicious intended and I would hope no offense was taken  :sun:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone (especially Kylee) for understanding and not getting too mad at me. I am really sorry. . . .

I was really, really sad that I may not be able to post on here anymore, but thankfully it is still okay. I will keep my opinions to myself from now on as that just seems better.  That being said, I just took pictures of my clipped doe that I need to post and get everyone's thoughts on her (and my pathetic clip job)! :wink: 

Thanks again so much everybody! And sorry again. . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem...your opinions are valued here for sure! :wink: Thanks again for the appology, I really appreciate it!


----------

